# Need ID - Blyxa?



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

What is this plant? 
Looks like some Blyxa to me, but dont know what exactly.
Or, maybe not Blyxa?
it's growing very fast!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Definitely not Blyxa. Potomageton gayi perhaps?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that is indeed a _Blyxa_. If it's what I think it is (kind of hard to tell from the photo), it's the chain forming species that used to be more common in the hobby. It might be _B. alternifolia_. Information of _Blyxa_ species is pretty hard to come by, so it's hard to say for sure.

Do any of you GWAPA guys recognize it? I remember that it was circulated down there for a while as well.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had it for a while. It has 20 cm. long runners that look like Vallisneria runners.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for responses!

Bert, this plant dont have that much visible leaf vien like Potamageton gayi

Cavan, I think you right, i just find it on this link
When i get it, it looks same as plant on that link (4th picture).

Thanks for help!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Learn something new everyday.  I had never seen that Blyxa before.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

+1 first time I see a tall blyxa, very interesting


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

How can Blyxa have runners?? It does look like Blyxa Aubertii a bit.


----------



## RPB (Feb 23, 2007)

Ik looks like Blyxa vietii (aka Blyxa Vietnam)
Photo's on this dutch forum:

Blyxa alternifolius has more red colored and shorter leaves


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's very interesting. Thanks!

I'd be interested in more information on that and other _Blyxa_ species if you can provide it. Someone there mentioned a Japanese book. Which one? There is definitely a dearth of information on the subject.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

A closer picture of the base, crown, rihizome would help. Pull out the plant and put it on a sheet of white styrofoam or something like that to take a picture.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would vote for Blyxa 'Vietnam' as well. It used to be big in the hobby (at least online it was) a couple of years ago and it has since disappeared...or so I thought.


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

Wel. I'm the one with the book. I can tell you tonight (Dutch time) the name & ISBN number of the book. I't a very nice book, but since my Japanese is, lets say "non existing" I cannot read it. Thank god they put the names readable in latin.  All in all I can recommend the book. 

Blyxa alternifolius is very different, and 10 times harder to grow


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

RPB, thanks for link. I've been suspecting on vietii too. 
As i wrote before, when i get this plant it looks same as alternifolia from nature, now it lost a red coloration, and now it's look like a totally different plant.:noidea: 
Robert, i can't post picture right now (not at home), i will post it for a few days  
:wave:


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is picture of the base:



And this is how it look like now in 15l with 70W MH above it (PPS pro, 30-40ppm CO2):


----------

